# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не находит встроенную сетевую на плате Asus p5k se

## freakos

Здравствуйте.
конфигурация:
1. жесткий диск - HDD seagate 250 gb st3250310AS (serialATA II, 7200 rpm, 8 mb buffer)
2. видеокарта - Asus 9600 GT 512 mb ddr3
3. процессор - CPU intel core 2 duo у 6400 (s775, 2133mhz/1066mhz/2mb, dual-core, 65nm, em64t, vt)
4. корпус - Asus ta 9a1, 400w
5. память - 1024 mb ddrII pc 5300 samsung 667mhz
6. материнская плата - Asus p5k se {LGA775, p35, ddrII 800, Sata2-raid, pci-e, 8ch audio, GBL, usb2.0, ATX} RTL

В биосе поставил по дефолту. Установил windows xp home edition. Ставлю intel chipset inf update program, realtek audio driver, marvell 61xx sata raid controller driver, видео драйвер.
Система не видит встроенную сетевую карту.

Может я что-то не правильно делаю, или в настройках биоса надо что-то выставить?.

А началось все с того что снес старую винду (пиратка), т.к. знакомый дал лицензию.
в биосе ничего не менял. Установил лицензию. Поставил с диска который с материнкой шел:
1. intel chipset inf update program
2. realtek audio driver
3. marvell 61xx sata raid controller driver
и с диска видеокарты видео драйвер.
открываю сетевые подключения, а там нуль . Смотрю свойства системы-оборудование, а там нет сетевухи

Поставил в биосе дефол. опять переустановил систему и тоже самое

Заранее благодарен за помощь!

----------


## Cheechako

Надо просто поставить драйвер для сетевой карты, ибо, если верить Intel'у (http://www.intel.com/support/chipset.../CS-030865.htm), 


> 1. intel chipset inf update program


 "...is not a driver, nor does it include drivers.."; в определённом смысле это просто украшение :)

----------

